# IBS and Urination



## smudgeyjoe (Jan 16, 2001)

Whenever I am having IBS problems, my colon gets tied up, and gas seems to be trapped. When this happens, I find myself needing to urinate more often, and sometimes really urgently. Kaiser Permanente lists these as 2 non colonic side effects, but I wonder if others have had this same problem. When my colon settles down, so does my urinary tract. Usually, if I pass a stool, then the pressure is relieved, and I don't feel the need to immediately urinate. Have others had these same symptoms? When I research the symptoms for a bladder infection, my reactions do not fit those. It seems to be related to my IBS. I would feel better hearing about others with similar problems.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Try looking up info on "overactive bladder" or detrussor instability (I think I spelled Detrussor right)This is a functional disorder of the bladder like IBS is a functional disorder of the bowel. It may be possible that one flaring up will set off the other. They are both treated with similar drugs, antispasmodics (smooth muscle relaxers).In IBS and Overactive Bladder you can see a kinda over-reaction to getting filled up. So the "must go NOW!!!!!!!!!!" signal gets trigger when it shouldn't be.It seems many people get both, but then both are common in the population so one expects a fair number of people to get both.I get some over active bladder problems, mostly for the first 2-3 hours after bedtime, especially for some reason when my allergies are bad, or I am reacting to allergy shots.K.


----------



## Snitmom (Aug 15, 2002)

smudgie - [!] I was getting concerned about this weird urination myself. I am starting to have huge pees, long and full streams. [too graphic guys?]. This is not typical for me, it is a thing that only happens when I am bloated or have taken laxitives. All laxitives are about the same for excessive urination. The "bloat pees" are just less frequent than with laxitives. I don't intentionally drink a lot more water on these days. The water must be coming out of something, and I don't know if I am making the difference up by drinking water later. Same when we use laxitives - a lot of water exits the body - Is it depleting us and does drinking more later really make up for it? What is the mechanism between the bowel and the kidneys and bladder? Bowel removes water - to where? Anyone with a decent website [not Quackbuster-ish]. The kidneys are complex, and there is so much the doctors won't address, like the pound of stones people have been getting with a kidney flush. Doctors pretend it didn't happen... I don't know what - should I pee or steal first base?


----------



## JanEllen (Sep 24, 2001)

In my case, my IBS is often stress related. And when I am feeling stress, I will often be urinating more, sometimes a lot more. My bladder seems to become over-active, just like my bowels (I am D prominent).


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

Yep, I have this too. I just went to a urologist last week because of UNRELENTING frequency and urgency. He seems to think it from the IBS and prescribed librax which is a smooth muscle relaxer primarily used for IBS. It does seem to help SOME.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

yes, Smudg, I realate









> quote: Usually, if I pass a stool, then the pressure is relieved,


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2002)

I have Interstitial Cystitis which is a bladder disease that causes frequency and in some pain.It's where there is a deficient bladder lining.About 70% of us with Interstitial Cystitis have IBS.They believe they are somehow related.


----------

